# Duyuru > Siyaset >  Baykal, kaset ve cemaat

## bozok

*Baykal, kaset ve cemaat*



CHP Genel başkanı Deniz Baykal ve bir kadın milletvekiline ait olduğu iddia edilen gizli çekim görüntüleri internet sitelerinde yayınlandı. Habervaktim.com yaptığı açıklama ile görüntülerin Metacafe adlı siteden aldıklarını söyledi ve savunmasını yaptı.

Baykal’ın görüntüleri gerçektir, montajdır, tartışılacak, konuşulacak, üzerinde tezvirat ve komplo teorileri üretilecek.

Başbakan Recep Tayyip Erdoğan ve AKP’liler itidal gösterip, hatta feveran ettiler. AKP’nin samimiyetine inanıp inanmamak da insanların kendi tercihi…

Eğer kaset gerçekse ve gerçekten böyle bir ilişki varsa hem Deniz Baykal, hem de olayda adı geçen kadın vekil birinci dereceden eşlerine karşı sorumlu.

Bu ilişkiyi izah etmeleri gereken kişilerde öncelikle eşleri, çok da kamuoyu ile alakalı bir şey değil.

Sonuçta insanların tercihleridir, bedel ödemeleri gerekirse sanırım ödeyecekler.

Durduk yere nereden çıktı bu görüntüler, kim tarafından servise konuldu ve amaçları neydi?

Baykal’ın gözden düşmesi kimin işine gelir?
AKP'nin mi?

sanmıyorum...

Eğer belden aşağıya vurma furyası başlarsa nerede duracağı belli olmaz!

Bugün olaydan faydalandıklarını düşünenler tam aksine bir sürecin içine de girebilirler…

Burada kişisel intikam olasılığı söz konusu olabilir mi? Siyasetten ve diğer tüm teorilerin ötesinde?

Mümkündür…

Ama asıl konu CHP’nin iki hafta sonra yapılması planlanan kongresi.

İşte burada durmak ve gelişmeleri buna göre değerlendirmek gerekiyor. Muhalefet,Baykal'ı, statükonun yanında olmak, partiyi büyütememekle, iktidar yapamamakla eleştiriyor.

Ve daha büyük bir itham Ergenekon’un avukatı(Ki bu olasılık da bir yana bırakılmalı)

Deniz Baykal’ı kongre ile tasfiye etmek mümkün değil. Muhalefet bunu biliyor.

Dolayısıyla muhalefetin (muhalefet olmayanları ve heves edenleri de dahil edelim) da bu çaresizliğinin önün açmak için onlara rağmen bir gücün devreye girmesi mümkün mü?

Mümkün olabilir?

Fethullah Gülen’i itham etmek gibi bir çabam ve arayışım yok. Söylemeye çalıştığım daha önceki yazılarımda da dile getirdiğim gibi, Fethullah Gülen’e rağmen Gülen adına hareket eden bir ekibin varlığı.

Yaşayışı, düşünüşü, giyimi, kuşamı cemaat ile iltisaklı kişilere benzemeyenler.

Ve tabii ki CHP’nin popüler isimlerinden birinin 6 ay önce ABD’de Fethullah Gülen’i ziyaret etmesini de bir yana bırakalım.

Bakacağımız tek olgu kongrede Deniz Baykal ne yapacak?

Ya da durumdan vazife çıkaranlar olacaklar mı?

Baykal, sağlık sorunlarını gerekçe göstererek tek adaylıktan çekilip çekilmeyecek mi ya da en azından belli kadroları CHP’nin vitrinine alacak mı almayacak mı?

Bir de parti dışı muhalefeti de dikkate almak gerekiyor.

CHP’li muhalifler bundan fayda elde edemezse kim elde eder….


*Necdet PEKMEZCİ* / avazturk.com / 7 Mayıs 2010

----------


## bozok

*KASET OLAYINDA CEMAATİN PARMAğI MI VAR*



10.5.2010

Sol Haber'den Alper Birdal, Türkiye'de bazım isimlerin cinsel içerikli kasetlerle rehin tutulduğunu anlatan bir yazı kaleme aldı.

*İşte Birdal'ın o yazısı:*

Yaşar Büyükanıt, Erdoğan’la “şanlı” Dolmabahçe Mutabakatı’nı yaptıktan sonra Amerikan uydularından alınan görüntülerle övünüyor ve Kandil’in “BBG evi gibi izlendiğini” söylüyordu. Erdoğan’ın ve ABD’nin önce masasına oturup, sonra da cipine binenlerin yaptıkları mutabakatın asıl Türkiye’nin bütün gözeneklerinin izlenmesine “buyurun” izni anlamına geldiğini bilmemeleri mümkün mü? İstihbarat paylaşımıysa, işte buyurun, yatak odalarınıza kadar paylaşıyorlar…

Kuşku duymadığımız bir husus şu: Türkiye’nin bir şantaj şebekesine teslim edilmesine olur verenler, başka hesapların yanı sıra, bunu bir de “böcekli” yatak odalarında daha fazla “youtube dolu” kabuslar görmemek için yaptılar.

Ergenekon, Balyoz ve bu süreçte açılan bilumum davanın dayandırıldığı dosyaların her birinin birer “teknoloji harikası” olması ve bu Ar-Ge faaliyetinin “şanlı” mutabakattan sonra tam bir patlama yaşaması yeterli kanıttır. Esas “mucizenin” dosyalara giren “kayıtlarda” değil, girmeyenlerde olduğunu şimdi daha iyi anlıyoruz.

Türkiye artık seyirlik bir ülkedir. Hamdolsun, ülkeyi piksel piksel etmeye yeminli müritler hiçbir adem evladını sessiz ve görüntüsüz bırakmamakta, sermaye düzeninin olanca pisliğini toplumun üzerine boca ederek halkın hem aklını almakta hem de namusunu kirletmektedir. Rehin aldıklarının bir kısmı ise ama korkaklıktan, ama zavallılıktan köşesine sinmiş “ben de izlerim, üzerime gelmeyin” demektedir.

Baykal’a ait olduğu iddia edilen görüntüler bu bataklığın vardığı dehşet verici boyutu ve rehin tutulanlar listesinin daha nerelere ulaştığını kavramak açısından ilgiye şayandır. şantajcıların, röntgencilerin, teşhircilerin, “erdem” denilince bacak arasına bakanların düzeni; “seyirlik Türkiye” budur...

*Peki, düzenin rezilliğini bu son kasetle mi keşfetmiş olduk?*

Hayır, ancak şantajcılığın ve onu tamamlayan şahsiyetsizliğin ulaştığı ve ulaşabileceği ölçeğin kendisi bir önem taşımaktadır. Pandora’nın kutusundan daha nelerin çıkacağını, Vaşington hariç, hiç kimse bilemez.

Son vakadan hareketle, “bu iş nereye varır?” sorusuyla ilgili ortaya atılan senaryolardan bir tanesi üzerinde duralım. Güngör Mengi dün Vatan gazetesindeki köşesinde, Baykal’ın bu kasetin varlığından sekiz yıldır haberdar olduğunu ima ediyor ve soruyor: “Artık muhtar bile olamaz denilen Erdoğan’ın siyasi yasağını kaldıran, onun için ara seçim icat ederek önce meclise sonra hükümetin başına taşıyan çabalara o günlerde Deniz Baykal’ın cansiperane katılımı ne anlama geliyor?” Bu sorunun ardından da şu tespit geliyor: Meğer Baykal “zavallı bir rehinmiş”.

*üyleyse Baykal ve Erdoğan’ın sekiz yıldır, artık adına “yeni Osmanlı” denilen gemide birlikte yol aldıkları söylenmiş oluyor. AKP yandaşlarının kendi karşıtını yaratma gayretiyle sürekli “vesayetçi Baykal” demelerine aldanmıyor ve CHP’nin yeni Osmanlı gemisine çoktan binmiş olduğunu bildiğimiz bir olgu olarak kaydediyoruz. İster rehin alınarak, ister alınmadan…*

*Ama yine de bu soru üzerinde duralım: Baykal rehin alındığı için mi bu gemiye bindi?*

Eğer öyleyse ortaya hayli ilginç bir resim çıkmakta ve “zavallı rehin” Baykal’ın suskunluğunun üç gündür değil, sekiz yıldır sürdüğü anlaşılmaktadır. Bu durumda bir “ahlaksızlıktan” söz edilecekse bu, sekiz yıldır bir şantaja boyun eğerek ülkeyi “böceklerin” basmasına yataklık etmiş olmasıdır.

Aynı gazetede Zülfü Livaneli konuyla ilişkili başka bir ilginç iddia ortaya atıyor. Livaneli’ye göre “kim ve neden yaptı”nın yanıtı, bu rezaletin, “İran’la yakınlaşan ve İsrail’e kafa tutan Erdoğan’ı tasfiye edebilmek için önce Baykal’ı ortadan kaldırmaya yönelik bir satranç oyunun ilk hamleleri” olmasında aranabilir.

Livaneli’nin bu satırları hangi niyetle yazdığını bilemeyiz. Ancak öne sürdüğü tezi mantıksal sonucuna vardıracak olursak, *Erdoğan’ın Türk tipi bir Peron’a dönüşmesi ihtimalini önlemek isteyen birilerinin harekete geçmiş olduğunu söylemek durumundayız. Buradan da, Livaneli’nin niyetinden bağımsız olarak, Erdoğan’ın kendisinin de bir rehin olduğu, en azından o duruma gelebileceği sonucu çıkar. Zira burada bahsedilen, ayarı kaçan bir Erdoğan’ı hizaya sokmak üzere elindeki rehinlerin azad edilmesidir. Erdoğan’ın yükseklik sarhoşluğuna kapılarak Peronize olması ihtimalinin ise en çok iktidardaki bazı çevreleri rahatsız ettiğine şüphe yoktur.* Emperyalizmin söz konusu rahatsızların da başını okşamaması, onlarla da bazı istihbaratları paylaşmaması için neden yoktur. Buna bir süredir The Economist gibi yayınlarda rastladığımız deyişle, “taming Erdogan” adını verebiliriz. 

Peki, neden “ehlileştirme” ihtiyacı duysunlar?

İran’la yakınlaşma, İsrail’le itiş-kakış; bunları geçiniz… Aklımıza evvela “şimdi Anayasa, 2011’de başkanlık” çıkışı geliyor. Erdoğan’ın başkanlık pozundan hemen önce, üankaya’da daha uzun ve huzurlu bir hayatın kendisini beklediğini ilan etmiş olan kişinin bu çıkışla beraber, Ertuğrul üzkök’ün ifadesiyle, bir “topal ördek”e dönüşmüş olmasını hatırlıyoruz. Belki de “topal ördek” kırık bacağını hocaya üflettikten sonra kafesteki rehinleri serbest bırakacak gücü kendisinde bulmuş ve bu şekilde bir hayli can yakabileceğini göstermiştir. Bilemeyiz…

Bunların hepsi birer iddia, hatta “komplo teorisidir” denilebilir. Ancak gelinen noktada bu iddiaların hafife alınması olanaksızdır, çünkü şantaja dayalı, seyirlik düzende bunlar olmayacak işler değildir, çünkü bu düzen kendi oluşturduğu iktidar mantığı nedeniyle bütünüyle şirazesinden çıkmıştır. Seyirlik Türkiye’de rehin alanların da rehin alınabilmesi şaşılacak bir durum olmaz. Ve yine, “olmaz” denilen yakınlaşmaların “olur” kılınmasına da hiç kimse şaşırmamalıdır.

“Olmazı olur kılmaya” örnek mi? Kaset skandalı patladığından beri, belge ve bant meftunluğuyla ün yapmış cemaatin nedense pek sessiz duran yayın organında “stratejist” Mümtazer Türköne’nin yazdıklarına bakalım: *“Daha zinde ve daha temiz bir başlangıç yapma adına iktidar sahipleri Baykal'ın siyasi hayatını sona erdiriyor. Bu skandal görüntülerin başka anlamı yok.” Türköne yazısında “zinde ve tertemiz” başlangıcın nereye açılacağının da işaretini vermiş, “sol”u “askeri vesayetin azalmasıyla açılan fırsat kapısından girmeye”* davet etmiş.

Böyle bir rezaletin üstüne “daha zinde ve daha temiz bir başlangıç”tan söz etmek herhalde ancak Türköne’nin aklına gelebilirdi. Bunlar abdestlerini neyle alıyorlar, doğrusu merak ediyorum.

Belli ki Türköne son skandalın ardından açıldığını iddia ettiği “fırsat kapısından” Ufuk Uras’tan daha fazlasının geçeceğini hesaplamaktadır. Bu kapıdan geçenlerin sayısını belki artırırlar; bunu bilemeyiz, ama geçenlerin solla bir ilişkisi olmayacağını biliyoruz. Ayrıca Türköne’nin hesaba katmadığı bir nokta daha var: Rehin tutulanların sayısı çoktur, serbest kaldıklarında hangi “kapıları” zorlayacakları belli olmaz.

Türkiye’nin bütün bu pislikten nasıl kurtulacağını ise çok iyi biliyoruz: Seyretmeyi bırakarak…


*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*Kaset, Devlet ve Baykal'ın Gülen Açılımını mı Baltaladı?*



Açık İstihbarat üzel

Baykal-Baytok kasedi üzerinden Türkiye'nin sürüklendiği yeni furyayı ; hangi kanala basarsanız, hangi siteye tıklarsanız karşınıza çıkabilecek ezber yorumların ötesinde anlamlandırmaya çalışıyoruz. Ezber yorumlar, Türkiye'yi alttan alta çürüten cepheleşmenin temeline harç taşımaktan başka bir işe yaramıyor .

Baykal gibi Türk siyasi hayatının son 40 senesine şu veya bu şekilde damga vurmuş bir ismin , kendi ve Türk siyasi tarihinin en önemli ve büyük ihtimalle veda açıklamasını yaparken, *Gülen cemaati ile güven tazeleme gereği duymasının yankıları sürüyor.*

"Ergenekon" sürecinde Gülen cemaatinin oynadığı role sürekli vurgu yapan bir yapının liderinin siyasi hayatının en önemli açıklamasında, _"Gülen'in bu işle alakası yok, onun üzerine gitmeyin"_ mesajını verme gereği duymasını anlamlandıramadan; Baykal'ın istifası ile sonlanan süreç analiz edilemez.

Yazarımız Fatma Sibel Yüksek'in bu konudaki olasılıkları sıraladığı ; "Baykal Gülen'i Neden Gündeme Getirdi" başlıklı yazısını okudunuz.

Son gelişmeler doğrultusunda burada sıralanan olasılıklara bir başka olasılığı listeye eklemek durumundayız.

Bu olasılık, bir süredir arka planda pişirmeye çalıştığımız bir analizle bağlantılı. Bu analizin temel sorusu şu :

*"Devlet; Gülen'in yerine kimi ikame edecek?"*

*Son yıllarda Devlet'in arka planda uğraştığı en önemli konulardan birisi bu.* 

Yurtiçinde belli bir kitleyi kontrol altında tutmak, yurtdışında ise yeni emperyal vizyonu çerçevesinde müttefikleri ile birlikte kullandığı *Gülen cemaati Devlet için büyük önem taşıyor.* 

*Gülen vefat ettiği noktada Gülen cemaatinin kontrolü sorusunun cevabı net olarak verilebilmiş değil.* Gülen'in sağlığının iyice kötüleştiği bir dönemde, Gülen'in Türkiye'ye getirilmesi bu geçiş sürecini daha kontrollü atlatmak için gerekli bir adım olarak görülüyor.

Fakat Gülen'in ; yaratılan onca beklenti sonrasında, toplumda bir çalkantı yaratmadan Türkiye'ye nasıl getirileceği ; _"Humeyni'nin dönüşü"_ imgesinin canlanmasının nasıl önleneceği sorusu bu geri dönüş operasyonunun en kritik noktası.

ABD devletinin bir kanadı da; diğer kanatla ortaklık içerisinde bulunan bizimkilere _"adamını buradan çek"_ mesajını , _"ABD'de silahlı islamcı kampı"_ haberleri ile vermiş durumda.

Anlayacağınız; Gülen'in nasıl döneceği , ne zaman döneceği ve yerine kimin ikame edileceği Devlet'in perde arkasında en çok meşgul olduğu soru. Devletin bu soruya net bir cevap vermesi için zamanı da gittikçe daralıyor.

*Ve Devlet'in bu geri dönüş operasyonu için Baykal'a; Tayyip Erdoğan'dan daha fazla ihtiyacı var.* 

Gülen'in geri dönüşü ile birlikte; şeriat korkuları derinleşecek olan kitlelerin sakinleştirilmesi, provokasyonlara zemin hazırlanmaması için , Baykal'ın laik kitleye vereceği mesajlar ve sergileyeceği duruş önem kazanacaktır.

Baykal'ın Devlet'in en derin ve köklü kurumlarından biri olan Diyanet 'in düzenlediği Hz. Muhammed'i anma törenlerinde yaptığı konuşma , *Baykal'ı dindar kesimlere tanıştırmak kadar, laik kesimi de dindarlıkla tanıştırmak hamlesidir.* 

Zamanında _"ağlayan şeytan"_ olarak nitelendirdiği Gülen'i karşısında bir siyasi rakip olarak görecek Erdoğan ise bu süreçte Devlet açısından bir artıdan çok bir riski temsil ediyor.

Dolayısı ile Gülen'e yakınlığı ile bilinen Gülerce'nin Baykal'ın son açıklaması ile ilgili ;

_"hiç bir zaman irtibatsız olmadılar"_

cümlesi Baykal'ın Gülen'le son zamanlarda sürekli bir irtibat içerisinde olduklarının ifadesi olarak da okunabilir.

Hatta; Gülen'in Baykal'ı bu tarz bir video konusunda önceden uyardığı ihtimali gözönüne alınırsa ; Baykal'ın hayatının veda açıklamasında Gülen'e özel bir yer ayırması ve _"Pensilvanya'dan gelen mesajlara"_ inandığını vurgulaması, *bu inanç beyanının son günde yapılan bir telefon konuşmasının eseri olmadığı olarak yorumlanabilir.*

Bugüne Baykal-Baytok kasetlerinin deşifre edilmesi ile geldik.

Bu görüntüleri deşifre edenlerin Baykal'ın istifasından daha önemli bir hedefleri olabilir.

*En önemli kayıt; Baykal-Baytok kasedi değil, Baykal-Gülen konuşma tapeleri olabilir.* 

*Bu görüntüleri deşifre edenlerin ; Gülen'in Türkiye'ye dönüş operasyonu baltalamak isteyen ve bu operasyonda Baykal'ın oynayacağı ve Devlet tarafından hazırlandığı rolü bilen çevreler olma ihtimali güçlü bir ihtimaldir.* 

Ezberci yorumlardan sıkılan zihinlerin dikkatine sunulur.


*Açık İstihbarat / 10.5.2010*

----------

